# "make index" doesn't not make INDEX-10



## YuryG (Mar 20, 2018)

It was discussed in Thread pkg-doesnt-respect-default_versions.63849 but now after `make index` I have zero length new INDEX-10 file... What's wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2018)

Did it finish completely, without errors?


----------



## YuryG (Mar 20, 2018)

```
# make index
Generating INDEX-10 - please wait..--- describe.accessibility ---
--- describe.arabic ---
--- describe.archivers ---
--- describe.astro ---
--- describe.audio ---
--- describe.benchmarks ---
--- describe.biology ---
--- describe.cad ---
--- describe.chinese ---
--- describe.comms ---
--- describe.converters ---
--- describe.databases ---
--- describe.deskutils ---
--- describe.devel ---
--- describe.dns ---
--- describe.editors ---
--- describe.emulators ---
--- describe.finance ---
--- describe.french ---
--- describe.ftp ---
--- describe.games ---
--- describe.german ---
--- describe.graphics ---
--- describe.hebrew ---
--- describe.hungarian ---
--- describe.irc ---
--- describe.japanese ---
--- describe.java ---
--- describe.korean ---
--- describe.lang ---
--- describe.mail ---
--- describe.math ---
--- describe.misc ---
--- describe.multimedia ---
--- describe.net ---
--- describe.net-im ---
--- describe.net-mgmt ---
--- describe.net-p2p ---
--- describe.news ---
--- describe.palm ---
--- describe.polish ---
--- describe.ports-mgmt ---
--- describe.portuguese ---
--- describe.print ---
--- describe.russian ---
--- describe.science ---
--- describe.security ---
--- describe.shells ---
--- describe.sysutils ---
--- describe.textproc ---
--- describe.ukrainian ---
--- describe.vietnamese ---
--- describe.www ---
--- describe.x11 ---
--- describe.x11-clocks ---
--- describe.x11-drivers ---
--- describe.x11-fm ---
--- describe.x11-fonts ---
--- describe.x11-servers ---
--- describe.x11-themes ---
--- describe.x11-toolkits ---
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/devel/py-black: no entry for /usr/ports/devel/py-attrs@
Done.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2018)

There's an error, this prevents the file from being created. Update your ports tree and/or remove/recreate it. Things like this sometimes happen.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 20, 2018)

...And trying to build devel/py-black wants to pull in python36, although I have python3=3.5 in make.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2018)

Did you update your ports tree yet? It looks like there were some errors in those ports.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/py-black/Makefile?view=log


----------



## YuryG (Mar 20, 2018)

I've done it just a couple of dozens of minutes ago, just to get that error. Less than 10 hours surely.
But not from SVN directly, only `portsnap` service.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 20, 2018)

devel/py-black requires lang/python36, so any DEFAULT_VERSION is useless? (And who requires py-black?)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2018)

To be honest I have no idea how often those portsnap(8) diffs are made. It's possible the very latest changes in the ports tree haven't been picked up by portsnap(8) yet.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 20, 2018)

DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python3=3.5 means that the framework tries to build the py35 flavor instead of the py36 flavor whenever it's possible. devel/py-black requires at least Python 3.6 according to the upstream developers, so building the py35 flavor does not make sense in this instance.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 20, 2018)

And it can't build py-black because I have that DEFAULT_VERSIONS. It says, it does not find py36-attrs. So, python3 is an error in DEFAULT_VERSIONS, is't it? It can't be used?
And I can't find when 36 became the default.


----------

